# Invalid email address when trying to send to Hotmail account



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

I get an 'invalid email address' message when I try to send an email to someone's hotmail account. The only way it works, is if I use the wireless network at home, then it sends it right away. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

guzzi guy said:


> I get an 'invalid email address' message when I try to send an email to someone's hotmail account. The only way it works, is if I use the wireless network at home, then it sends it right away.
> 
> Any ideas?


As I tell everyone I know, ditch hotmail.
It's been going downhill for years. Get a Gmail, you can check your mail in any mail program for starters. That alone should be enough, but tell them they can still use msn messenger...
And the clincher, REAL emails from real people will go to their INBOX, if they've been using hotmail for awhile, this part might take some convincing.
Storage space for everything, even file storage for backups.
Web based ONLY if you need it.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Elric said:


> As I tell everyone I know, ditch hotmail.


Trust me, I tell everyone the same thing. Sadly, my wife is the culprit in this instance, and I can't get her to change. I was looking for another answer, but I thought I would read her this (before I even submitted it), and she said 'fine, do you want me to change?'. Yes!!!. . . . .she's gonna do it! I've shamed her.


----------



## harder1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, I am having the same problem setting my hotmail account up on my 3G iPhone. I know you guys just said to ditch hotmail, but I'm not going to do that. I do have Gmail, but I primarily use hotmail still. So, like I'm sure the first poster asked...how do you set up hotmail? I did set up my Gmail already, but right now I have it turned off, as I'm hoping to get my hotmail working on my iPhone.

And please don't tell me to again just ditch it. I need my question answered, as I'm sure alot of other people do too. Thanks.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Check out IzyMail, if you really need to get hotmail to work.

It's the only option that's free right now to make Hotmail work on the iPhone.


----------



## eonolan (Dec 12, 2008)

*I don't think anyone has addressed the real problem....*

Hi guys,

I too can not send from iPhone 3G to a Hotmail account.....unless on wifi....

No issues with incoming email, just won't send to a hotmail.com address.... why is this? Any bright ideas?

E.


----------

